# Channel Logos



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

I have a Roamio Pro, Elite4 and several minis. My mini in my Master Bedroom (old version) has received the update which generates a logo for many channels which is awesome and helps a lot with easily finding a channel. However, the host Roamio does not yet have the channel logos. Is that something that is rolling out slowly, or is there a setting I am missing on the Tivo or online?


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

larrs said:


> I have a Roamio Pro, Elite4 and several minis. My mini in my Master Bedroom (old version) has received the update which generates a logo for many channels which is awesome and helps a lot with easily finding a channel. However, the host Roamio does not yet have the channel logos. Is that something that is rolling out slowly, or is there a setting I am missing on the Tivo or online?


If it's related to a software update, those do usually roll out slowly.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

No Roamios have gotten the channel logos yet. The software update to enable them should be pushed out in the next few weeks.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

One of my Minis (v1) has the logos, the other 2 (v1 and v2) do not.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> One of my Minis (v1) has the logos, the other 2 (v1 and v2) do not.


Great. Thanks for confirming. I can tell you it sure makes channel surfing better (looking for football games, etc.).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, where do these logos appear?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do these logos appear?


In the guide where the channel text labels appear.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

There is still wasted space on the left though - Thats where I had expect it to be but instead its after the channel number.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> There is still wasted space on the left though - Thats where I had expect it to be but instead its after the channel number.


Yes, that space on the left would have been better. Instead they eliminated the station ID (KNBC for example). If you live in an area where you get multiple stations of the same network, it could be a bit confusing. If they moved it to the left, they could have left the identifier. I am still not complaining; on my one mini that has it, the logos are awesome.


----------



## jacksails54 (Jun 3, 2015)

Could someone post a screen shot of the guide with logos? Would be kinda nice to see what they look like. 
Thank you...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

jacksails54 said:


> Could someone post a screen shot of the guide with logos? Would be kinda nice to see what they look like.
> Thank you...


White Banner is the Bolt, Yellow Banner is the Mini

You can turn Off the Logos if you want, and get back the call letters.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

larrs said:


> Yes, that space on the left would have been better. Instead they eliminated the station ID (KNBC for example). If you live in an area where you get multiple stations of the same network, it could be a bit confusing. If they moved it to the left, they could have left the identifier. I am still not complaining; on my one mini that has it, the logos are awesome.


Yea it would have been a bit better if they just dropped the logos to the left of the channel number and kept the call letters too. I can see this being an issue for people with multiples of the same affiliate.

It also looks like they don't do any type of differentiation between SD and HD logos(aka Plain CBS logo vs a CBS HD logo). A little disappointing there too.


----------



## Jeremy5 (Dec 18, 2007)

Do the logos appear on the grid guide? My minis haven't downloaded the update yet.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Right, how stupid is all that wasted space on the left.


----------



## Alan Gordon (May 15, 2005)

I'm excited about channel logos, but it's funny:

Earlier this year, I contacted TiVo about some incorrect logos, and they fixed multiple ones. I contacted TiVo about several that didn't get fixed at that time, and they fixed them. During this time, they added a MeTV logo to one of the channels. The problem is that instead of using an official MeTV logo, the Columbus, GA MeTV affiliate has a MeTV logo that says:

MeTV
Des Moines​
I contacted them back about this, and they said a fix was coming shortly. Several months later, I contacted them again, and support said a fix was coming. When I read in the recent Q&A that an update was coming that involved channel logos, I was hoping that it would add logos for MeTV, Bounce, This TV, Antenna TV, Grit, etc, and that that channel would get a generic MeTV logo instead of the one for Des Moines.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

foghorn2 said:


> There is still wasted space on the left though - Thats where I had expect it to be but instead its after the channel number.


Agree 100%. Much better if the logos were on the far left. Then channel number in next column.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, I'm looking forward to the channel logos, but I fear they'll be similar to OnePass, where a feature has been put in place, but without any mechanism for taking customer feedback on issues and improving data accuracy over time.



Alan Gordon said:


> I'm excited about channel logos, but it's funny:
> 
> Earlier this year, I contacted TiVo about some incorrect logos, and they fixed multiple ones. I contacted TiVo about several that didn't get fixed at that time, and they fixed them. During this time, they added a MeTV logo to one of the channels. The problem is that instead of using an official MeTV logo, the Columbus, GA MeTV affiliate has a MeTV logo that says:
> 
> ...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Jeremy5 said:


> Do the logos appear on the grid guide? My minis haven't downloaded the update yet.


Yes, the Logos are also in the Grid Guide.


----------



## Rassilon (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm guessing the channel logo will work for OTA as well (not just cable) ?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Also I read here somewhere that we'll have the option to turn logos on or off. I think I'll want them, but nice to know we can turn them off.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Not happy that they don't make use of the space on the left side. Hopefully, they'll move it over in the future.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not broken up either way but I prefer the way Dish does it on the Hopper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkyzivat (May 8, 2002)

I just got these on my Roamio with an update the other day. (It has been a long time since the last post in this thread.)

I thought I would like them, but for the most part I hate them! 

For a few, like CNN, where the logo is big an clear enough, and unambiguous, it is nice. But for lots of other channels it is just an unrecognizable blob. It would be fine *in addition* to the name/call letters, but not *instead*.

Is there a way to turn this "feature" off?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pkyzivat said:


> I just got these on my Roamio with an update the other day. (It has been a long time since the last post in this thread.)
> 
> I thought I would like them, but for the most part I hate them!
> 
> ...


Hit the "A" button while in the guide.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pkyzivat said:


> Is there a way to turn this "feature" off?


From the source...


TiVoMargret said:


> To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the Show channel logos option.


----------



## pkyzivat (May 8, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Hit the "A" button while in the guide.


Oh, duh!

That is what I needed. For me, turning them off is much better. YMMV


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bytez said:


> Not happy that they don't make use of the space on the left side. Hopefully, they'll move it over in the future.


The space on the left side was there before the logos and wasn't being used, I doubt they will change it.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

pkyzivat said:


> Oh, duh!
> 
> That is what I needed. For me, turning them off is much better. YMMV


I'm glad we can turn off the logos. Maybe I'm just getting old and tired of having to remember something extra, but I have an easier time remembering call letters than I do a particular network's logo. Also, the letters are easier for me to read, instead of a mix of however many different tightly-packed and colorful images on the screen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zoomzoom71 said:


> I'm glad we can turn off the logos. Maybe I'm just getting old and tired of having to remember something extra, but I have an easier time remembering call letters than I do a particular network's logo. Also, the letters are easier for me to read, instead of a mix of however many different tightly-packed and colorful images on the screen.


I have mine turned off too for the same reasons. But two points. Logos are good if you're new to the area and it takes a while to learn the call letters. Also, the logo could be in 3D and animated but that won't stop my mother from hitting 3 to watch her shows. 

Still have three incorrect logos in my guide display.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

zoomzoom71 said:


> I'm glad we can turn off the logos. Maybe I'm just getting old and tired of having to remember something extra, but I have an easier time remembering call letters than I do a particular network's logo. Also, the letters are easier for me to read, instead of a mix of however many different tightly-packed and colorful images on the screen.


This. My brain has to process the logo image, but can instantly handle the call letters.

Most of the time I'm using the guide it's because I want to see what a specific channel may be playing, or something upcoming on a specific channel. It's far easier (for my brain) to page down until I see AMCHD as it is look for the logo.

Both would be great, but if I can only pick one, I pick LTRS. Well, LTRS-HD.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Coming from a Moxi DVR that has had logos since 2009, I love the look, it adds some color to an otherwise dull guide. A welcome change!


----------



## whynotthisname (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Did anyone else find the email announcement about the Winter Update and tivo web page with more information confusing and inaccurate? https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#Logos

From the email, "Channel logos will display instead of the channel name in the TiVo Guide."

On the linked tivo web page describing the update, "TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere DVRs will now display channel logos instead of the channel number in the TiVo Guide (e.g. Grid, Live, and Mini Guide). When local channels do not have logos, a channel number will be displayed instead."

I believe the tivo web page is inaccurate - it should say, TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere DVRs will now display channel logos instead of the channel NAME in the TiVo Guide (e.g. Grid, Live, and Mini Guide). When local channels do not have logos, the channel NAME will be displayed instead. (Channel NUMBERS are always displayed).

So much for proof reading!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

whynotthisname said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone else find the email announcement about the Winter Update and tivo web page with more information confusing and inaccurate? https://www.tivo.com/softwareupdates?utm_source=Subs&utm_medium=Email#Logos
> 
> ...


Even better would be to say NETWORK logo. But good catch.


----------



## mbkintner (Oct 5, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Coming from a Moxi DVR that has had logos since 2009, I love the look, it adds some color to an otherwise dull guide. A welcome change!


For some reason reading this made me think of this.


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

Do people generally find it easier/faster to recognize a logo rather than a name when going through hundreds of channels? 

How many logos do people know?

I'm puzzled by this change because I don't see what it improves.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JamesBritt said:


> Do people generally find it easier/faster to recognize a logo rather than a name when going through hundreds of channels?
> 
> How many logos do people know?
> 
> I'm puzzled by this change because I don't see what it improves.


It made some people happy. I have mine turned off. I also only have 18 channels showing on my guide. I could show 200+ that I pay for, but that would be stupid.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

JamesBritt said:


> Do people generally find it easier/faster to recognize a logo rather than a name when going through hundreds of channels?
> 
> How many logos do people know?
> 
> I'm puzzled by this change because I don't see what it improves.


I think if someone just relocated to the area and the channel numbers were different from their previous location, they would recognize some of the logos. Especially the OTA networks that have been around for decades.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm not a huge fan of logos but i use them if they don't clutter the display. The TiVo ones don't. However, I wish we could have logos and names at the same time. 

I have them on. And many are missing. Unfortunately the ones that are often are subchannels and really WBFFFDT2 doesn't mean a lot to me. 

I'm going to turn them off for a while and see how that goes. 

I do know that they seem to work better than the ones on my fios dvr where they just seem distracting.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Logo for HDNET Movies and TBS are wrong. No logo for some networks also. No method to report the problem like there is for a lineup problem.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I love the logos, hated the guide without them as I had logos on my Moxi DVR for almost 6 years, so I guess it's a matter of what you are used to seeing on screen.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

JamesBritt said:


> Do people generally find it easier/faster to recognize a logo rather than a name when going through hundreds of channels?
> 
> How many logos do people know?
> 
> I'm puzzled by this change because I don't see what it improves.


I can scan letters quicker than logos. So I switched them off.

From a neural POV, when I see a logo, I have to process it. See the HBO logo, think "HBO". But when I see the letters HBO, my brain instantly knows what that is. No intermediate steps needed.

YBMV.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Right now I am looking at the guide with logos and am looking at the premium channels on fios. The logos are pretty much the same for a family of channels. Especially east and west feeds. 

If the names were there as well, it would differentiate.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

logos are the guide equivalent to placing pictures of the food on the cash register instead of the name. i have no use for them when surfing for content, but they're nice decoration throughout the rest of the guide.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I am awaiting proper call letters that relate to the OTA sub- channels that don't have logos. For example, Antenna TV, MeTV, Grit, Bounce, etc. Right now I have to use my faulty brains memory for all those channels in the LA DMA, and there are a lot of them. I have a sense I will be awaiting a really long time. TiVo, can you not make this right?


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

Tell me about it. My local CW affiliate shares the same RF channel as the local ABC affiliate (ABC is 3-1, CW is 3-2), and both logos show ABC. I submitted a support request to have them fix it almost 2 months ago, and it still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

JamesBritt said:


> Do people generally find it easier/faster to recognize a logo rather than a name when going through hundreds of channels?
> 
> How many logos do people know?
> 
> I'm puzzled by this change because I don't see what it improves.


That's what finally gave me the go-ahead to move to TiVo.. My FIOS STB had logos and color coding.. I wouldn't switch until it had the logos at least.

I've learned to get by without the color coding, but logos are a must for me. Remembering channel numbers / station IDs is a PITA. Now I just wish there were logos for all of the channels, but they're mostly there.

Some don't like logos/coloring, but I sure do and am glad its there!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

buckweet1980 said:


> That's what finally gave me the go-ahead to move to TiVo.. My FIOS STB had logos and color coding.. I wouldn't switch until it had the logos at least. I've learned to get by without the color coding, but logos are a must for me. Remembering channel numbers / station IDs is a PITA. Now I just wish there were logos for all of the channels, but they're mostly there. Some don't like logos/coloring, but I sure do and am glad its there!


Example of different strokes. And different implementations. I hate the fios guide. Part of it is that it has too much color and the logos are distracting.

Tivos logos are smaller and clearer and don't distract me as much.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

I like the logos. I don't need them, but it jazzes it up a bit.

I also hate it when people refer to networks by their channel number. My in-laws do this, they'll want to watch something on NBC, but call it channel "3". Change it to channel 3, they'll say . . .


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NickTheGreat said:


> I like the logos. I don't need them, but it jazzes it up a bit. I also hate it when people refer to networks by their channel number. My in-laws do this, they'll want to watch something on NBC, but call it channel "3". Change it to channel 3, they'll say . . .


Haha.

I was at an ihop a few years ago and there were about five old women sitting at the next table discussing what number different channels were on for their cable.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

I love the logos option, it really helps since I sometimes (and wife all the time) don't really remember that METV is actually channel 64-3WWWW. 

Now if I can just get logos to actually appear on all the subs we'd be fine. Is there a way to contact someone for missing logos?


----------



## jefftb (Sep 11, 2016)

I had Logos, and then they disappeared (well all but one, HGTV, weird). Anyway to reset and get them back? I tried the Guide Options On/Off option.

I have a Roamio. Software version 20.6.1a


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jefftb said:


> I had Logos, and then they disappeared (well all but one, HGTV, weird). Anyway to reset and get them back? I tried the Guide Options On/Off option.
> 
> I have a Roamio. Software version 20.6.1a


Guide logos come in shortly after a restart. Check your network connection. HGTV is weird.


----------



## krick (Sep 6, 2003)

larrs said:


> Yes, that space on the left would have been better. Instead they eliminated the station ID (KNBC for example). If you live in an area where you get multiple stations of the same network, it could be a bit confusing.


The guide still shows the station call sign. It's in the right-hand pane over the listings. See attached image.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Has there been ever a logo in there?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krick said:


> The guide still shows the station call sign. It's in the right-hand pane over the listings. See attached image.


Mine looks like yours, but I normally use a grid.

I want MSNBC corrected. It's years old. The logo in thumbnails is older than that.

M
S
NBC


----------

